# Our NEW Invention and NEW Zombie are here!



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is our latest creations, the NEW Zombie, and our latest invention called the Choppers! Our silicone zombie includes the NEW Choppers available to the public for the first time, that will not only enhance our silicone masks, but revolutionize Halloween costumes world-wide! These are now available. Now without further delay, we are proud to present to you the NEW Zombie and our brand new invention... the Choppers! We hope you enjoy.
-SPFXMasks

Part I






Part II


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy [email protected]# that's scary!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is so cool! I wish I had another actor I could use something like that on this year! LOL great invention! I may have to do a little recruiting, just so i can order one of those, lol.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

FINALLY someone addresses the issue of exposed teeth in a mask. You're going to make a lot of monsters very happy. This is way cool.

Oh -- wicked mask too. That's the Kagel sculpt you showed us last week, isn't it? I didn't recognize it at first because the head shape of the clay sculpt was much thinner. That's what's so cool about these; they look different on different people. Awesome paintjob; I like the post-mortem lividity (sp?) look.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a great looking mask!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Super cool. I would scare the hell out of every kid in the neighborhood with that.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Super nice , maybe one day.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Revenant said:


> FINALLY someone addresses the issue of exposed teeth in a mask. You're going to make a lot of monsters very happy. This is way cool.
> 
> Oh -- wicked mask too. That's the Kagel sculpt you showed us last week, isn't it? I didn't recognize it at first because the head shape of the clay sculpt was much thinner. That's what's so cool about these; they look different on different people. Awesome paintjob; I like the post-mortem lividity (sp?) look.


 Thank you everyone. Yes this was sculpted by _Jim Kagel_.
We hope the haunters will enjoy these this year. Have a great weekend, and thanks again for the feedback.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That thing is absolutely AWESOME! That mask would strike terror in someone if you came running at them with that on.I will have to check out your web site and check into this.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool. Will look into this...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am amazed.


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

NEW Zombie Pictures



















New Video


----------

